# Mouse getting surgery this week.. :[



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

My sweet little mouse, Tiny, is going in for surgery on Wednesday to remove a huge tumor. It grew shockingly fast in less than two weeks. I'm very worried how she'll handle the surgery, but at the same time, I can't wait to get that awful tumor removed. The vet isn't sure if it's cystic or malignant, but we're going to remove it anyway, and if it's cystic it won't come back... so hopefully it doesn't come back. Poor little one :[

Does anybody have any advice on how to keep a mouse from chewing at sutures?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

echoskybound said:


> My sweet little mouse, Tiny, is going in for surgery on Wednesday to remove a huge tumor. It grew shockingly fast in less than two weeks. I'm very worried how she'll handle the surgery, but at the same time, I can't wait to get that awful tumor removed. The vet isn't sure if it's cystic or malignant, but we're going to remove it anyway, and if it's cystic it won't come back... so hopefully it doesn't come back. Poor little one :[
> 
> Does anybody have any advice on how to keep a mouse from chewing at sutures?


I would imagine its just a miniaturized version of a tumour removal on a rat...pain medication like metacam should keep your mouse more comfortable. You may also want to ask for glue instead of external sutures. Where is the tumour located?


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> Where is the tumour located?


The tumor is underneath of her right foreleg. The vet isn't sure if it's malignant or cystic, but I imagine it's a mammary tumor. I think he said that he'll use glue if he can, but it'll be a bit of a tricky incision since the tumor is partially attached to her foreleg. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Good luck to your little lady tomorrow!! Let us know how she does!


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> Good luck to your little lady tomorrow!! Let us know how she does!


Thank you! She is doing okay. She is pretty tired and dizzy from the anaesthesia, and the incision is pretty big and bloody, but she is walking and moving. I have her in a big plastic bin lined with fleece and she's sleeping over a heating pad. Poor little one! I hate seeing her like this, but I also hated seeing that tumor grow :[ Sometimes I don't think I'm very good at keeping pets because I'm so bad at handling these things!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope she feels better soon!


----------

